# 1840 Shaker Clock



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

This is number eight. My wife and I have one more to go. I never want to see another one again.
It is made from cherry with Sutherland Wells polymerized tung oil. The movement is mechanical from KloKit. The dial was copied from the Internet and printed on resume paper. The knobs are from NiceKnobs.
Two years ago we made one for a wedding gift. The a friend and......you know how it goes. This is for our youngest son who is 40.
We have one more partially cut out. The couple that will get it do no know anything about it.
I do not recommend that anyone does this as we did. That is all we have really done. It sometimes went months before we could drag ourselves back into the shop and get to it.
Even after all the experience there are still screw ups.
My wife can read drawings and I can't until after a few a built. She also has the patience to fine tune things. 
Our marriage has survived and soon we will see 50 years together.
If anyone wants a copy of the dial PM me and I will send you one.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice looking clock you made there Jerry . And an early congrats on your 50th wedding anniversary ! 

My records three weeks lol , what's your secret


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very fine work Jerry, are all 9 the same


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

All the clocks are the same design. One was made from black walnut all of the others are cherry. The tones are different depending on the cherry used.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice clock Jerry
Making several of anything does tend to take some of the fun out.


Rick- you made three weeks! WOW. That's the average length of a Hollywood marriage!
Dennis


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Very nice clock...I like the storage cabinet beneath the dial also...and Congratulations on the 50 years of marriage...


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

I tell my wife that I married her to upgrade her family.


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

The area beneath the clock face is for the pendulum. It would, for me, be almost blasphemes to install an electric anything in this clock.
The original designer was Isaac Newton Young, New Lebanon, NY in the Shaker village.
He only made 16 of them.
How would you like to have one of the originals?


----------

